# Racing Pigeon In Carlisle Pa



## Betsy101 (Oct 28, 2012)

There is a lost racing pigeon at the Target plaza in Carlisle PA. He is perched on top of the sportsman liquidators store by Petsmart. He has tried several times to fly through the window and seems, at times, bit wobbly on his feet. He is eating seed put out for him but is still quick enough to avoid peoples. I have tried a couple of times to catch him but have been unsuccessful. He has one blue band and one white band on his legs. He is not mine, but with the weather starting to change, I am not sure how he’ll do. If anyone is in the area and can try to get him, please do. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*
Is there any way you can go back at night, sometimes it is easiest to catch them at night using a flashlight??


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html



*


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

That's going to be a hard one to get. just keep putting seed out for him. hopefully he'll meet up with a lonely feral who can show him the ropes. thanks for being concerned.


----------

